# Got a baby betta



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

I went to Petco to look at decor for Blue Moon, and I see they have baby bettas. I grabbed one. He is so cute. Not sure on the tail type but will know probably in a few months. I got to literally walk out of Petco with the baby betta. I am going to try my hand at raising a baby betta. Hopefully I can do it. The baby betta is going into my one gallon tank when I get home.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

Well that didn't last long. My baby betta is dying, which he probably was sick when I got him. Oh well, I will wait until next month to try my hand at raising a baby, maybe. Or I will just not raise baby bettas.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm a bit late, I know. Did the baby die?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

That's petco for Ya! They have the most pathetic animal care I have ever seen and I should know I worked there


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

One of our local Petcos is hiring, in need of a Fish Dept manager.
Figures. I finally get a half decent job, and Petco finally decides right afterward to hire.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Don't do it, I was the asm (aquatic systems manager) for over two years at petco I hated it, every time I tried to do some good Id get repermanded and yelled at, I tried to set up an out of sight hospital tank area and was told by corporate to take it down. I was told I couldn't medicate fish with anything but melafix and salt/fresh dips, I was told by the dm to write off live fish (discus, salt water, etc) from the vendors so that petco wouldn't take a hit if they died that's not even the worse of it


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

evil wizard said:


> I'm a bit late, I know. Did the baby die?


Yes evil wizard, the baby betta died. I tried to get a hold of Chard56 to get help with getting the baby betta better, but Chard56 never did help me. I wanted to watch the baby betta grow up, become an adult betta, and have many years with me, but that never will happen. I named the baby betta, Baby because I didn't know what color he was going to be as he didn't color up yet. Now I will never know which that saddens and makes me very angry. Ever since I saw the baby bettas at Petco, I wanted one so that I could watch it grow and raise it from a baby to an adult. Hopefully Petco will keep getting them in and I can get another one, hopefully it will be healthier this time.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I would just try and find a beta breeder near you and buy a baby from them....


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

I will take a look around and see if I can find a betta breeder near me.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Try Craigslist, where I love there's a large Korean community and they breed king betas like crazy I always see craigslist posts about beta fry for sale or female betas for sale

Also try asking at your lfs (not petco or petsmart)


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

I will try craigslist and other sites for betta breeders. There are only a couple breeders I know and one is on this forum and the other is in Utah. I will check all my local options first. My LFS and Petsmart don't have baby bettas, only Petco gets them. I saw one that had color when I got the one but decided that I wanted to be surprised at what color I got. Now that will never happen.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Where do you live


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

I live in Bremerton, Washington


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm in texas otherwise I'd help you out, why not breed your own betas


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

That is what lohachata suggested, but I don't have room for all the jars to separate the babies when it is needed.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are hundreds and hundreds of betas available on aquabid.they are very east to ship...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

I had forgotten about aquabid. I will take a look there. That actually may be my best bet because I know that I will be getting a great quality betta. Hopefully they have baby bettas.


----------

